# Help me beat the golf R



## Bootheman (Mar 24, 2012)

Help me beat the Golf R, like many of you i love my s3 8l, and I have just finished a bunch of mods which should add upto Stage 3, but like a lot of you I have run out of funds to see my girl run correctly.

However I have just come across a comp in australia to Win a free re-tune!
And I have submitted a photo but I need votes any help would be fantastic.

Please don't flame me, I'm just trying to get her running and enjoy what it should be.


http://basicfrontm.easypromosapp.com/voteme/98215/620883807


----------

